#  Nachrichten >   Urlaubertypologie: Manche bewegen ihren Körper, andere ihren Geist >

## zeit.de

Wer macht wie Ferien? Manche bewegen sich gar nicht, andere ihren Körper, wieder andere ihren Geist. Eine Urlaubertypologie  Weiterlesen...

----------

